# Local Fair Parade



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Our local fair parade was yesterday evening, 98* w/ nearly as high humidity!

My 317 "Special", 15 cart, 80 cart w/pedal fire truck, 8HD cart w/20 pedal tractor, 10 cart w/bear, 7 cart w/4020D pedal tractor, 5 cart w/pedal tractor trailer & 50 cart w/Dalmatian fireman:


----------



## lsmurphy (Sep 12, 2008)

Guy a the exact same set up here but each car holds two people.

Scott


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Too cool! Ever backed all that up?:lmao: Thank you for sharing!


----------

